# algae??



## just wondering (Sep 11, 2011)

Why are the LFS tanks so full of algae sand looks horrible and they tell me that is a sign of a healthy tank.
all the tanks that i see online such as you tube are so clean and beautiful??????


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

just wondering said:


> Why are the LFS tanks so full of algae sand looks horrible and they tell me that is a sign of a healthy tank.
> all the tanks that i see online such as you tube are so clean and beautiful??????


 Poor maintenance on their part. And they don't want you to know they are not doing their best at keeping the livestock to the best of their abilities.


----------

